# How much do you spend a month in food?



## Big-John (Jan 6, 2015)

Just wondering how much everyone else spends. My wife gets frustrated with me over it. I eat out a lot at work and I'm sure it don't help. She added it up a few weeks ago. Just at work and not counting eating after work I spend $400-$450 a month.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 6, 2015)

More like a grand when I'm in the road the entire month. Icon meals is about 250 give or take a week and usually I'll eat out atleast once a week so probably closer to $1500 lol. When I'm at home I can get all my food and cook for 120 a week


----------



## Big-John (Jan 6, 2015)

Like I said I don't know how much it is after I get home. I need to set down and figure it all up. I'd say you being on the road all the time don't help!


----------



## BigBob (Jan 6, 2015)

Big-John said:


> Just wondering how much everyone else spends. My wife gets frustrated with me over it. I eat out a lot at work and I'm sure it don't help. She added it up a few weeks ago. Just at work and not counting eating after work I spend $400-$450 a month.


We stopped eating out just for that reason! Now I shop twice a week and spend about 800.00 a month. No gourmet or fancy shit nowadays. Budget is real tight.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure, we go to the grocery store when ever we need something and always pick up extra stuff.  Spent 100 bucks the day before yesterday on stuff for me to eat this week.  I take my lunches and food to work...don't eat out while at work. 20 bucks the day before at Sams on Salad stuff, milk, and a rotisserie chicken.  Probably 600-800.  No kids in the house, it is just me and my wife and the dogs..and me and the dogs eat the bulk of the food.  I raw feed my 3 dogs, so it costs a little more than dry dog food.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have 2 bottomless pits called teenagers at home so that with me and wife if i dont go crazy eating out with the wife i spend about 1600 to 1800 a month.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 6, 2015)

Since starting to shoplift, my costs have been significantly reduced. ;-)
Probably about 1300-1400 a month.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2015)

I eat at Grims . No money spent 
Snacks run 800 month .


----------



## BigBob (Jan 6, 2015)

I live in NYC and you guys spend more on food than my rent. You some big boys....


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

According to my wife, "Too Fucking much". lol

I honestly don't know because she does all the shopping.  Costco is the only way to go, though.  I eat a ton.  Not to mention I have 2 teenage sons that have enormous appetites and super human metabolisms.  I would venture to say at least a $1,000 a month.  

And we only go out to eat 2-3 times a month. And we spend at least $150 every time we do.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 7, 2015)

I set down and figured it up and I'm right at $1300 a month. No wonder the wife complains about it lol. Plus we are a family of 5 and that's not counting what they eat.


----------



## kubes (Jan 8, 2015)

I spend about 800 each month on the food that I eat and another 500 for every one else. 1,300 each month


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 23, 2015)

At least a grand eating out


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 23, 2015)

big-john said:


> just wondering how much everyone else spends. My wife gets frustrated with me over it. I eat out a lot at work and i'm sure it don't help. She added it up a few weeks ago. Just at work and not counting eating after work i spend $400-$450 a month.









[/img]




bigbob said:


> i live in nyc and you guys spend more on food than my rent. You some big boys....


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 23, 2015)

First of all...Never, Never have the wife do the books.  Merry a " California Barbie" like I did.  This is what I get, "How does the account look?" I say "Fine" go shopping...She comes home happy 1. she got to shop and 2. It was for food.  She gets her shopping fix and I and my 3 kids all get fed.  Truthfully well over 1500 a month.  I think the real question is.. how much am I spending on two refrigerators running every month?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Since starting to shoplift, my costs have been significantly reduced. ;-)
> Probably about 1300-1400 a month.



LOL!

That is hefty!  We spend $225 per week, so around a grand per month.  BUT, I am changing my diet per the advice of my gastro to reduce protein and increase fats and carbs... so far, doing this, my IBS issues have been less and less... and less meat = less $$$

Rice and potatoes are cheap


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 25, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> LOL!
> 
> That is hefty!  We spend $225 per week, so around a grand per month.  BUT, I am changing my diet per the advice of my gastro to reduce protein and increase fats and carbs... so far, doing this, my IBS issues have been less and less... and less meat = less $$$
> 
> Rice and potatoes are cheap


Hell yeah.  They starch the shit outta inmates cause it's cheap.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Hell yeah.  They starch the shit outta inmates cause it's cheap.



I like rice and beans.  Plenty of carbs and cheap protein.


----------



## NickSMITH (Apr 28, 2016)

All of us spending too money on food. My family spending around 1.400 $ every month.


----------



## vernall (Apr 28, 2016)

I spent about 800$ ,but i live alone!


----------

